# Please Help With American Waltham Pocket Watch.....



## bobpitts (Mar 1, 2008)

I have come across an old American Waltham pocket watch.. I know from the serial number (3176497) that it dates back to 1886. However I am clueless as to what the other markings are and where to find info on them. Such as the number stamp on the inner case - Premier 5125908.. The watch winds up and runs all movemnets work hour , minute and second hands. I haven't checked to see if it keeps accurate time. It seems like if I hold it at a certain angle the clock stops ticking though.. The outer most case is very decorative and has the markings of WAR 20 YRS

R W & CO.. Any info you could share would be appreciated along with a possible value as I'm thinking of selling... THANKS


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nice ol piece. needs cleaning solve your issue, should cost about same as a manual watch to fully service maybe $80 at least here in Canada.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

First the watch details:

It's a model 1883 (grade: No. 5 "RE Robbins Grade"), in "second finest quality", 18-size, fullplated (obviously), 3 pairs of jeweling, 13 jewels all in all, stem wind, lever set, hunter movement, patent regulator, safety pinion.

The safety pinion means: The barrel turns the center wheel, exactly: the teeth of the barrel catches the pinion of the center wheel staff. Well, if the mainspring breaks, there will be a power shock against the normal rotation direction, that would cause some damage in the movement (broken teeth, ...). That safety pinion means, that the pinion is not well fixed on the staff, but screwed on the staff! When such a power shock cames in the wrong direction, that pinion just screws off and that power shock will fulminate without any damage.

When you change the mainspring, you can easily screw that pinion on again and your watch will run again!

And I agree to James: This watch should get a cleaning if you don't wanna have damaged pivots.

Andreas


----------



## bobpitts (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow!!! I am thrilled to learn more, I really appreciate the info.


----------

